# Help--Can Breastfeeding Moms be Exempt from Jury Duty?



## Symbi (Jul 19, 2008)

I got a letter to fill out a survey (not yet a summons to jury), but the letter indicated I very possibly would receive a summons in the future. There is a space to fill out if serving on a jury would constitute a severe hardship. In your opinions is this a place to put "My baby is breastfeeding, does not take a bottle, and is dependent on me regularly throughout the day for nutrition."
I am so nervous that I will have to leave my breastfeeding baby to serve on a jury. He does not take a bottle, and he is only just starting to taste solids. His main nourishment is at the breast. Any help/suggestions are welcome.
Has anyone experienced this?
Now that I write this out, it seems very obvious to me that serving on a jury would indeed constitute a severe hardship for my baby and for me. I'd still love to hear input from anyone.
We have a WBV this Friday. Do you think it would be appropriate/necessary to ask his ped. for a letter?
Thanks so much!


----------



## library lady (Sep 3, 2007)

What state are you in? In my state, you can get an automatic exemption if you are the primary caregiver for a child under a certain age. I am not sure if that is the case for all states but I would think that being the primary caregiver would give you an automatic exemption.


----------



## Symbi (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in Illinois. My baby is 9 months old.
Do you know where I would find out if my state is one that would give an automatic exemption for being my child's primary caregiver? Any resources you know of would be appreciated.
Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## BeccaBaby1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm in AZ and got an exemption when my baby was just a few weeks old. I was summoned but I sent in a written request to be exempt under the primary caregiver clause that the PP mentioned. I didn't hear back that it was okayed until after my jury duty date but there was NO way I was going to leave my itty bitty girl for who knows how long.

I would write what you mentioned in the severe hardship section, maybe then you can avoid the summons altogether. I wouldn't think that it would be necessary to get a letter from the ped, but I suppose it wouldn't hurt either. Does the survey have a phone number listed so you can call and find out the rules in your state?


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm in Washington and have been called for jury duty 4 times in the last 6 years and have always been able to claim hardship because I'm a SAHM of young children who are breastfeeding.
I know I'm going to be called up again next Summer and I hope I can actually participate by then.


----------



## zensven42 (Oct 26, 2006)

Illinois

New Legislation!

Public Act 094-0391 - AN ACT concerning nursing mothers.
Be it enacted by the People of the State of Illinois, represented in the General Assembly: Section 5. The Jury Act is amended by adding Section 10.3 as follows: (705 ILCS 305/10.3 new) Sec. 10.3. Excusing prospective jurors; nursing mothers.
Gov. Blagojevich signed into law 8-1-05, effective 1-1-06.
Sec. 10.3. Excusing prospective jurors; nursing mothers.
Any mother nursing her child shall, upon request, be excused from jury service.

Blagojevich's wife breastfed their children and happily signed this law. All you have to do is reference the law on the form and send it in as far as I know. (I used to live in IL but coincidentally moved out the same week I got that form you are talking about)


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm in NJ. I got exemptions twice. The first was for DD1, and I wasn't even nursing. Being her primary caregiver, and claiming that alternate care wasn't financially possible, got me excused. The second time was with the twins, and I used breastfeeding in addition to that, and I got excused again.


----------



## jspring0308 (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.familyfriendlyjuryduty.or...s/page0006.htm

References each state and their laws regarding this issue, Illinois does have a breastfeeding exemption.


----------



## zensven42 (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zensven42* 
Illinois

New Legislation!

Public Act 094-0391 - AN ACT concerning nursing mothers.
Be it enacted by the People of the State of Illinois, represented in the General Assembly: Section 5. The Jury Act is amended by adding Section 10.3 as follows: (705 ILCS 305/10.3 new) Sec. 10.3. Excusing prospective jurors; nursing mothers.
Gov. Blagojevich signed into law 8-1-05, effective 1-1-06.
Sec. 10.3. Excusing prospective jurors; nursing mothers.
Any mother nursing her child shall, upon request, be excused from jury service.

Blagojevich's wife breastfed their children and happily signed this law. All you have to do is reference the law on the form and send it in as far as I know. (I used to live in IL but coincidentally moved out the same week I got that form you are talking about)


Here is my reference, sorry:

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilcs...tName=Jury+Act.

Scroll down to 10.3

I hope you are reading this post because it is a simple matter of just asking to be excused.


----------



## Symbi (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, I am reading!! Thank you so much. This is a huge help to me!!


----------



## Symbi (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, again, Everyone.
I was having some trouble submitting my online form to the juror's office, so I called to ask them how else I should submit it. The lady I spoke to released me from service altogether in my county, simply because my child was under 12, let alone the breastfeeding issue. So I am very relieved. Thanks again!


----------



## dse657 (Jul 10, 2008)

haha...I had to lol while reading b/c I know my mom used nursing to get out of jury duty (NJ) from my infancy right through her menopause, when she thought they may actually check her age








I recall her filling out the card and mailing it back to the court clerk with lactation as an excuse when I was a teenager! I promise to be a better citizen in that respect....but you should have no difficulty getting out for this totally legit reason.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jspring0308* 
http://www.familyfriendlyjuryduty.or...s/page0006.htm

References each state and their laws regarding this issue, Illinois does have a breastfeeding exemption.

My state is not on the list, but I got a summons when my DS was a couple months old, responded that I was the primary caretaker of a newborn and a 2 y/o and that I was exclusively BFing and never heard a peep back from them.


----------

